# Netflix and Mexico



## pappabee

In case some of you have not heard here is the announcment from Netflix.

Here’s Netflix CEO Reed Hastings on the expansion

“We are excited to be bringing Netflix to Latin America and the Caribbean. People throughout the region are online in ever-greater numbers and they love movies and TV shows. We are proud to bring them the Netflix experience of instantly enjoying as many movies and TV shows as they want, when they want for one low price.”

Monday, September 12, the service comes to Mexico, Central America, and the Caribbean.

From what I understand it'll work just the same as it did in the States.:clap2:


----------



## RVGRINGO

Will there be language options in the downloads to Mexico?


----------



## pappabee

RVGRINGO said:


> Will there be language options in the downloads to Mexico?


According to the latest word you can get both English and Spanish, I'm not sure if it's in the same program or wou will have to have two subscriptions. We'll get more after the 12th. 

I guess it's like the INM problems, you got to wait till they publish the rules.


----------



## circle110

We're eagerly awaiting word on the language/subtitles question. For us it would be ideal to have the English movies available with English audio and Spanish subtitles. Even though I speak Spanish well, dubbed movies drive me NUTS but my fiancee doesn't speak English well enough to follow an English film without Spanish subtitles.

I'd also love to see the Spanish language movies have the option of English subtitles. Some movies use street Spanish with a lot of "hip" slang, which escapes me.


----------



## RVGRINGO

We all hope that Netflix replies with, "Pan comido".


----------



## jwilliams15

Great news!:clap2:


----------



## johnmex

Today the netflix site shows a change. You can now sign up for one free month.


----------



## JoParsons

*I'm so happy to hear it.*



johnmex said:


> Today the netflix site shows a change. You can now sign up for one free month.


I was just talking to my sister today about Netflix and how it would take 3 weeks to get a movie. This is such good news.:clap2:


----------



## TundraGreen

I clicked on the Mexican Movies link and only got two responses, neither of which inspired me much. It looks like it will be good if you want to watch US or international movies. Not so much, if you want to watch Mexican movies to practice your spanish.


----------



## JoParsons

Okay, I did some googling and found this site How to Watch Netflix in Mexico which then sent me to this site Hide My Ass! and I have no idea what they are talking about. Does anyone get it?


----------



## pappabee

JoParsons said:


> Okay, I did some googling and found this site How to Watch Netflix in Mexico which then sent me to this site Hide My Ass! and I have no idea what they are talking about. Does anyone get it?


This is an old link and is not needed now that Netflix is open for Mexico IP's. Hide my Ass is a VPN and is not needed any more for Netflix.

Just go to the Netflix site and follow the instructions.


----------



## JoParsons

Okay, thanks.


----------



## tepetapan

So someone sign up for the free month and let us know the deal!


----------



## JoParsons

I'm still in the US; you do it.


----------



## pappabee

tepetapan said:


> So someone sign up for the free month and let us know the deal!


If you're really so interested, YOU sign up for the free month and find out for yourself. It' free so what do you have to loose except some time.


----------



## JoParsons

je je je


----------



## JgmLeonard

*I get it*

Everyone connected to the internet has a unique number assigned to them by the company who supplies you your connection to the internet. Also every web site (they are also connected to the internet) has a unique number. This is called the IP address and it looks like a telephone number. For example, you can reach the Expat Forum by typing: "www period expatforum period com" or just type in 74.86.170.117 in the url box. 

Go here to find your current IP number - "en period utrace period de" (your internet service provider may change your IP from time to time). This site not only displays your IP address but looks up where you are located.

Every time that you visit a web page your internet service provider sends your IP number to the server hosting the web page.

When you login to Netflix with your USA account from Mexico, it is possible for Netflix to look up your IP address and block access to movies if you are not also located in the USA. (Actually, any website could block you from seeing their web pages if you are not connecting from one of their “allowed” locations. )

One solution is to pay for a Mexican Netflix account. The other is to pay a company like HideMyAss and then connect to them. They will connect to Netflix sending Netflix their USA IP address instead of your Mexican located IP address. (HideMyAss will also allow you access to all other sites that only allow USA visitors. This is called using a proxy server see "en period wikipedia period org/wiki/Proxy_server" 

Netflix will think you are in the USA and you can watch everything using your USA Netflix account. Netflix cannot find out that this is happening and it is perfectly legal.

Joe in Zapopan, Mexico


----------



## TundraGreen

tepetapan said:


> So someone sign up for the free month and let us know the deal!


For clarity, you don't sign up for a free month, you just sign up period, and they give you the first month free. They want your credit card number and will automatically start billing you, $99 pesos/month, if you don't cancel. I signed up yesterday. Haven't tried streaming a movie yet, so I can't tell you how well it works.


----------



## JoParsons

*Why?*

Why wouldn't I just get a Mexican Netflix account?:confused2:



JgmLeonard said:


> Everyone connected to the internet has a unique number assigned to them by the company who supplies you your connection to the internet. Also every web site (they are also connected to the internet) has a unique number. This is called the IP address and it looks like a telephone number. For example, you can reach the Expat Forum by typing: "www period expatforum period com" or just type in 74.86.170.117 in the url box.
> 
> Go here to find your current IP number - "en period utrace period de" (your internet service provider may change your IP from time to time). This site not only displays your IP address but looks up where you are located.
> 
> Every time that you visit a web page your internet service provider sends your IP number to the server hosting the web page.
> 
> When you login to Netflix with your USA account from Mexico, it is possible for Netflix to look up your IP address and block access to movies if you are not also located in the USA. (Actually, any website could block you from seeing their web pages if you are not connecting from one of their “allowed” locations. )
> 
> One solution is to pay for a Mexican Netflix account. The other is to pay a company like HideMyAss and then connect to them. They will connect to Netflix sending Netflix their USA IP address instead of your Mexican located IP address. (HideMyAss will also allow you access to all other sites that only allow USA visitors. This is called using a proxy server see "en period wikipedia period org/wiki/Proxy_server"
> 
> Netflix will think you are in the USA and you can watch everything using your USA Netflix account. Netflix cannot find out that this is happening and it is perfectly legal.
> 
> Joe in Zapopan, Mexico


----------



## pappabee

This is the second thread regarding Netflix and connections being blocked in Mexico. As of September 12 Netflix is available in Mexico. You do not have an account in Mexico or in the US or Canada, you have a Netflix account. I just opened my existing Netflix account and there is no blockage. 

Netflix does have a few glitches to work out. Since I want to use Netflix on my TV by using my WII for some reason I can not get the Instant Que to open. I have it opened when I use my old VPN and not when I use my Mexican IP. They know about it and are working on a fix. The other thing is that using my Mexican IP I get a lot of movies with Mexican sub-titles. 

I would strongly suggest that you look at the other streams. We have covered your concerns within the past few weeks so let's not re-hash the subject.


----------



## TundraGreen

pappabee said:


> Netflix does have a few glitches to work out. Since I want to use Netflix on my TV by using my WII for some reason I can not get the Instant Que to open. I have it opened when I use my old VPN and not when I use my Mexican IP. They know about it and are working on a fix. The other thing is that using my Mexican IP I get a lot of movies with Mexican sub-titles.


I am using Netflix to stream movies to my computer. I have tried it for one movie now. The only problem I had was that I had an old version of Silverlight (the technology that Netflix uses to stream video). I had to update it, then it worked fine.


----------



## pquick

I signed up for netflix ...without a hitch ..movies are in English with subtitle options there are optiond for spoken language also. i was a netflix subscriber in the states for years..i can say that i am glad to have netflix in Mexico ..the choices are much more limited than in the states but he streaming is perfect


----------



## TundraGreen

pquick said:


> I signed up for netflix ...without a hitch ..movies are in English with subtitle options there are optiond for spoken language also. i was a netflix subscriber in the states for years..i can say that i am glad to have netflix in Mexico ..the choices are much more limited than in the states but he streaming is perfect


Ditto. Limited choices, but no problem with the streaming. Unfortunately, they don't appear to offer Spanish subtitles on the few Mexican movies I looked at. It would be a good way to practice listening to Spanish. I would watch it without the subtitles, then turn them on to see what I missed. Even English subtitles would help. But the only subtitles I saw on Spanish language movies were in Portuguese, which doesn't help me much. I guess they have a Brazilian audience in mind.


----------



## tepetapan

TundraGreen said:


> For clarity, you don't sign up for a free month, you just sign up period, and they give you the first month free. They want your credit card number and will automatically start billing you, $99 pesos/month, if you don't cancel. I signed up yesterday. Haven't tried streaming a movie yet, so I can't tell you how well it works.


 Isn´t that always the case? "give me a credit card number and it is free" I really don´t watch many movies but my wife may be intrested if the streaming, etc seems to work out.


----------



## JoParsons

*Delayed Gratification Bites*

Like a lot of things, I'm going to have to wait until I get down there to look into it.



tepetapan said:


> Isn´t that always the case? "give me a credit card number and it is free" I really don´t watch many movies but my wife may be intrested if the streaming, etc seems to work out.


----------



## pappabee

I have been streaming from Netflix using a VPN for about 6 months. Just a few problems but that's OK.

Now that we can get Netflix in Mexico I've been using my same Metflix program just not using my VPN to log on. I also can now use my WII to get the stream onto my TV (couldn't do that before because my WIFI is through Telmex and it still showed a Mexico IP). 

The movies available in Mexico are currently limited. (Netflix tells me that they intend to increase that soon.) I can get some movies in English with no subtitles, some movies in Spanish only and some in English with either Spanish or Brazilian Portuguese sub titles. The only problem with that is that when you have a movie translation and the subtitles both on the screen at the same time they overlap and you can't read either. Out of 15 movies that only happened once so no big deal.

Netflix is still in the 'shake out' phase and things should get better as time goes along. Still and all, I'm very happy with the change.:clap2:


----------



## johnmex

Works fine on my iMac.  

Still no application for Apple TV nor Samsung Smart TVs that didn't come with the app pre-installed.


----------



## anoutlaw

If you want full range of movies in your netflix account as you did while in the US you change your ip to a US IP using a VPN. I search online for vpn accounts and found this Watch US TV Networks!

I think i will give them a go since i want to watch the latest episodes of the US shows on NBC and fox


----------



## JoParsons

*How much in Pesos*

*So, how much is the Mexican Netflix, in pesos? *


----------



## pappabee

JoParsons said:


> *So, how much is the Mexican Netflix, in pesos? *


At last count it was 99 pesos per month


----------



## johnmex

The Netflix application is now available on Samsung Smart TVs and (Yeah!) Apple TVs here in Meixco.


----------



## Davidc

*Netflix Content?*



pappabee said:


> In case some of you have not heard here is the announcment from Netflix.
> 
> Here’s Netflix CEO Reed Hastings on the expansion
> 
> “We are excited to be bringing Netflix to Latin America and the Caribbean. People throughout the region are online in ever-greater numbers and they love movies and TV shows. We are proud to bring them the Netflix experience of instantly enjoying as many movies and TV shows as they want, when they want for one low price.”
> 
> Monday, September 12, the service comes to Mexico, Central America, and the Caribbean.
> 
> From what I understand it'll work just the same as it did in the States.:clap2:


I have heard that the movie and tv content is very limited and aimed at the Mexican market. How do we find out what is truly available here before subscribing? And how to get wireless transmission from computer to tv as an alternative? Being new to all this makes it difficult to understand the resources and language used without more explanation. Maybe, someone can install this equipment for me that has the expertise. Any ideas as to who in Guadalajara?


----------



## pappabee

Davidc said:


> I have heard that the movie and tv content is very limited and aimed at the Mexican market. How do we find out what is truly available here before subscribing? And how to get wireless transmission from computer to tv as an alternative? Being new to all this makes it difficult to understand the resources and language used without more explanation. Maybe, someone can install this equipment for me that has the expertise. Any ideas as to who in Guadalajara?


Let's start with question one--you get a 30 day free trial. Yes the content is less than what you get in the US and it does have many Spanish only movies, but there are a lot of English ones also.

Question two--I'm afraid for that you're going to have to hire someone to set it up for you. If you are lost already then it's not something you want to try by yourself. You might call people listed who set up computer network systems. You will need to be sure you have a WIFI setup, and then something to allow your computer to talk to your TV.

I have netflix here in Mexico and for the price it works just fine. Sure, I'd like more selection but it seems that they're adding more every so often.


----------



## Davidc

*Netflix answer*



pappabee said:


> Let's start with question one--you get a 30 day free trial. Yes the content is less than what you get in the US and it does have many Spanish only movies, but there are a lot of English ones also.
> 
> Question two--I'm afraid for that you're going to have to hire someone to set it up for you. If you are lost already then it's not something you want to try by yourself. You might call people listed who set up computer network systems. You will need to be sure you have a WIFI setup, and then something to allow your computer to talk to your TV.
> 
> I have netflix here in Mexico and for the price it works just fine. Sure, I'd like more selection but it seems that they're adding more every so often.


Thanks!


----------



## johnmex

I'm sure the guys from the Best Buy Geek Squad can help you get set up.


----------

